# Akárhol/bárhol



## Nghi2

Szervusz!

I was wondering whether the words 'akárhol' and 'bárhol' were interchangeable, or if there was a difference in connotation and usage.

Köszönöm a segítségért!


----------



## francisgranada

Hi Nghi2,

There is a thread about this http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2097998. 

My simple answer is, that there is no real difference between _akár_- and _bár_-, so they are interchangeable. Perhaps, _akár-_ is a bit more frequently used.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Nghi2 and welcome to our forum!

Francis is right, _mostly_, they are interchangeable in their basic meaning but it is possible to find cases when they couldn't be. (Your question is a bit different from that in the link given above.)

In the following sentence, for instance, you *couldn't* use _bárhol -_ that sentence exists only with _akárhol_:  
Vigyázz, nem akárhol vagyunk! (Example from: Magyar Értelmező Szótár) = Careful, we are not just_ in any old place_! (= This is a place where you cannot behave in _any_ way you fancy.)

And there may well be an example for the opposite, a sentence that only works with_ bárhol_ and not or not in the same meaning with _akárho_l.
However, it is not easy to think of one.
If you gave a specific sentence, we may be able to help further.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...In the following sentence, for instance, you *couldn't* use _bárhol -_ that sentence exists only with _akárhol_:  Vigyázz, nem akárhol vagyunk! ...


Tényleg  ... Pedig _akárhogy (bárhogy) _is törtem a fejem, nem jutott eszembe példa a különboző használatra. Érdekes volna megfogalmazni valahogy ezt a különbséget ...

P.S. _Bárhogy de nem akárhogy_, talán itt is van némi különbség ...


----------



## Nghi2

Már láttam azt a 'thread'-t, de az a 'thread' teljesen magyar - és nem jól ismerem a magyar nyelvet.

There's nothing specific that I needed to be able to say, I just wanted to know if there was a difference, since I usually only see 'bárhol', and only recently came across 'akárhol'.

Köszönöm nagyon szépen a fogadtatásért és a magyarázatért!


----------

